# FreeBSD 7.1 Apache22 not installed



## seaman (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, i have a problem!
I cant install apache22 on freebsd 7.1


```
user# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
user# make install

 To enable a module category: WITH_<CATEGORY>_MODULES
 To disable a module category: WITHOUT_<CATEGORY>_MODULES

 Per default categories are:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ DAV CACHE MISC
 Categories available:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ CACHE DAV EXPERIMENTAL LDAP  MISC PROXY SSL SUEXEC THREADS

  To see all available knobs, type make show-options
  To see all modules in different categories, type make show-categories
  You can check your modules configuration by using make show-modules

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for apache-2.2.17_1
===>  Extracting for apache-2.2.17_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for apache22/httpd-2.2.17.tar.bz2.
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Patching for apache-2.2.17_1
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for apache-2.2.17_1
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf268
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for autoconf-2.68
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for autoconf-2.68.tar.bz2.
===>   autoconf-2.68 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Patching for autoconf-2.68
===>   autoconf-2.68 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for autoconf-2.68
===>   autoconf-2.68 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   autoconf-2.68 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>    Verifying install for help2man in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for help2man-1.38.2_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for help2man-1.38.2.tar.gz.
===>   help2man-1.38.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Patching for help2man-1.38.2_1
===>   help2man-1.38.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for help2man-1.38.2_1
===>   help2man-1.38.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Locale/gettext.pm - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Locale/gettext.pm in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gettext-1.05.tar.gz.
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Patching for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
checking for gettext... no
checking for gettext in -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -I/usr/local/include... yes
checking for dgettext in -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -I/usr/local/include... yes
checking for ngettext in -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -I/usr/local/include... yes
checking for bind_textdomain_codeset in -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -I/usr/local/include... yes
Writing Makefile for Locale::gettext
===>  Building for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
cp gettext.pm blib/lib/Locale/gettext.pm
/usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/ExtUtils/typemap  gettext.xs > 
gettext.xsc && mv gettext.xsc gettext.c
Please specify prototyping behavior for gettext.xs (see perlxs manual)
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** Error code 139

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/gettext-1.05.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf268.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


----------



## manti (Dec 5, 2010)

seaman said:
			
		

> Hi, i have a problem!
> I cant install apache22 on freebsd 7.1
> 
> 
> ...




```
#cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/
#make clean
#cd /usr/ports/
#portmanager devel/p5-Locale-gettext
```
if not portmanager:

```
#cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmanager/
#make install clean
```


----------



## seaman (Dec 9, 2010)

manti said:
			
		

> ```
> #cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/
> #make clean
> #cd /usr/ports/
> ...



Thanks. I solved a problem.


```
#cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10/
make deinstall
#cd /usr/ports/lang/perl-5.12.2_4/
make install
```
That's all folks :stud


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2010)

[cmd=]perl-after-upgrade[/cmd]


----------

